# China Glaze Magnetix 2012



## xlisaa (Dec 6, 2011)

Look what I found! This is a promotional picture of China Glaze's new collection that has the same concept as Layla &amp; Nails Inc., magnetic polish! It just seems that it main difference is that the cap does not have a magnet &amp; comes separately. It is expected to be released in the Netherlands in March 2012, but I have no idea when it will be released elsewhere. I'm hoping it releases here because I would love to try this! What do you guys think?


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 6, 2011)

I WANT!!!


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Dec 6, 2011)

Seems like magnetic nail polish is taking over crackle ;D


----------



## xlisaa (Dec 6, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *13Bluestar97* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seems like magnetic nail polish is taking over crackle ;D


 Just what I was thinking. I'm so over the crackle/shatter phase so now I'm stuck with all the ones I bought on whim &amp; regretting it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will be more wise with the magnetic &amp; buy less  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chic_chica (Dec 6, 2011)

omg


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm totally in love with this new magnetic nail polish trend!  I need to find that essence one!


----------



## beautybesties (Dec 6, 2011)

I love that there are various shaped magnets.  Exactly what I've been hoping for!


----------



## katana (Dec 6, 2011)

This is so cool to have different shaped magnetics to create different patterns!


----------



## xlisaa (Dec 6, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *beautybesties* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love that there are various shaped magnets.  Exactly what I've been hoping for!



I know! The Star one looks awesome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm totally eying the green &amp; the blue one!


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Dec 7, 2011)

wow! finally, i'm getting all of these  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Dec 7, 2011)

OOOOOOH!  That awesome because I'm over crackle.


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Dec 8, 2011)

OMG! I WANT!


----------



## KitaRei (Dec 12, 2011)

EEK I want them too!!  ALL of them!!


----------



## xlisaa (Jan 18, 2012)

Eeeeeep. China Glaze has updated their facebook with swatches of these! The separate pack of magnets you buy will have three designs (I'm assuming 3)
Pictures:





Star





Lines





Arrow

Pictures from China Glaze's Facebook page, Album : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151174562625626.796199.297979790625&amp;type=1


----------



## katana (Jan 18, 2012)

What great pics! I really like these magnetic polishes!!
 



> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Eeeeeep. China Glaze has updated their facebook with swatches of these! The separate pack of magnets you buy will have three designs (I'm assuming 3)
> Pictures:
> ...


----------



## daffodil01 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi all,

It already released in the US.

Sold at this website: http://www.zabeautyetc.com/category_s/244.htm


----------



## bankotsufan (Jan 19, 2012)

My store got them in early!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I bought Attraction and Instant Chemistry (haha these names...)
Instant Chem came with a jacked up brush though, part of it was cut off and one tinyyy part of the brush was super long :/

(And no, I didn't steal these pictures. The watermark's actually my blog XD)




 ignore the polish on the right, it's just Fairy Dust.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xlisaa (Jan 20, 2012)

I got these today too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here are some of my swatches (&amp; the pictures are mine)


----------



## HeatherBee (Jan 20, 2012)

Did you find them in a store? Where!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Jan 21, 2012)

Lucky XD They look nice, but I kinda expected more... &gt;.&lt; Still getting some though. How much were they and did you have to buy the magnet apart?


----------



## xlisaa (Jan 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LucyLuvsHolos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lucky XD They look nice, but I kinda expected more... &gt;.&lt; Still getting some though. How much were they and did you have to buy the magnet apart?



Hey Lucy! I bought them in San Jose. Since it was a supply store (US Nail Supply), it was $5 for the polish and $5 for the magnet itself. I'm assuming retail might be around 8-10 for each itself?


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Lucy! I bought them in San Jose. Since it was a supply store (US Nail Supply), it was $5 for the polish and $5 for the magnet itself. I'm assuming retail might be around 8-10 for each itself?


Depends. Pro price is actually $4.50 with a retail of $9 on that collection.


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Jan 21, 2012)

Only thing I wish is that the effect would be stronger, but its still cool that CG made these.


----------



## Dinitchka (Jan 21, 2012)

These look way awesome and since I didn't buy any of the Nails Inc magnetic polish, I think I will splurge on a few!!

I like the various shaped magnets too. That was another reason I didn't want to buy the Nails Inc ... same dang design made with each colour.
 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Seems to be. But I still love crackle.

I worked (yeah, I no longer work there) with a lady who last month was gloating to the 3 other ladies in my office about her crackle polish. The other 3 OOOHHHed and AWWWed about her polish. (I had already worn crackle like a dozen times but I guess nobody noticed. LOL!) Had she been pleasant to me I'd have said it was pretty cool. But because she was nasty to me, I kindly told her ... You should try magnetic polish since crackle is NOW out and I smiled








> Originally Posted by *13Bluestar97* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seems like magnetic nail polish is taking over crackle ;D


----------



## bankotsufan (Jan 22, 2012)

whoa! i went to that place too for the polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
i forgot which blog, but it mentioned that the magnets and the polish are sold separately for 10 bucks EACH. better hope not?

...kinda sucks for people who don't have access to cheaper goods D:


----------



## xlisaa (Jan 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bankotsufan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> whoa! i went to that place too for the polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...



Oh! you went to US Nail too? haha. Awesome!


----------



## americanclassic (Jan 24, 2012)

pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> didn't sally hansen attempt to do some magnetic polish a few years ago? I remember seeing it around, but I don't think the colors weren't as nice as these


----------



## bankotsufan (Jan 26, 2012)

Icing by claires came out with some magnetic polishes too, except the polish comes with the magnetic like layla/nails inc. From the photos I saw, they seemed pretty good. the china glaze magnets weren't all that strong  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> though there's some really good swatches of the china glaze magnetix collection at thepolishaholic. her swatches made the magnets seem strong T.T


----------



## Anya1976 (Jan 26, 2012)

I can't wait to get these. my BF bought me the set from amazon, hopefully I will get them next week. I already have 2 nails inc magnetic polishes that I love.


----------



## internetchick (Jan 27, 2012)

These look so cool! I want some. If you are looking for a cheaper alternative, Rite Aid has begun carrying some for $6.99 that come with 2 magnet designs. I bought a couple.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xlisaa (Apr 7, 2012)

I guess they're coming out with Magnetix 2! With so many kinds of magnetic nail polishes coming out, I'm a bit overwhelmed now, just like how shatters/crackles were amazing at first, but it became overwhelming after a while. Although I would no mind the green, but the new magnet piece looks quite interesting.. a grid design?
(lol, I have been studying for midterms all week &amp; always take breaks to check out random things online)







Source: http://www.everything2k.com/2012/04/china-glaze-magnetix-ii.html


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 7, 2012)

Wow. That's fast for them since Crackle Metallics didn't come out for several months after their first crackles did.


----------



## TeresaDouglas (Apr 10, 2012)

I agree that the crackle trend got overwhelming in a short amount of time. It didn't take me long to get a bit tired of it. I haven't tried the Magnetix or the other magnetic polishes yet, but they do look cool.


----------



## max1 (Apr 10, 2012)

Magnetix !!! Cool Nail Paints.


----------

